# Windows Desktop Search is not installed



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

I have disabled Windows Search in Windows 7 and am wondering either on how to disable Windows Desktop Search in Outlook altogether or how to remove the yellow popupbox that disaplys "Windows Desktop Search is not installed" at the bottom of Outlook everytime i start the program!


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Just try do some registry twicks as mentioned below and you Windows Desktop Search in Outlook will be disabled. 

In RegEdit, go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Desktop Search\DS and set "ShowStartSearchBand" to 0, and you'll get the default search behavior back.


----------



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

cant find any "Windows Desktop Search" key after HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\

I got a "Windows Search" key though, but no DS after that.

couldnt find any "ShowStartSearchBand" strings either.

Windows 7



pcs365_13 said:


> Just try do some registry twicks as mentioned below and you Windows Desktop Search in Outlook will be disabled.
> 
> In RegEdit, go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Desktop Search\DS and set "ShowStartSearchBand" to 0, and you'll get the default search behavior back.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in reply. 

There is an other fix for windows desktop search in outlook.
Just navigate to Outlook Menu
1. Tools
2. Options 
3. Other (tab)
4. Advanced Options
5. Under General 
6. uncheck "Show prompts to download Windows Desktop Search."

That's it. Hope it works.


----------



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

I am in Outlook 2010, i cant find the place you are guiding me to.

1st of all there is no Tools menu in it, there is Options under the file menu, but its not divided into TABS from there on, there is an "Other" section under the Advanced option but i dont see any place to "Show prompts to download Windows Desktop Search"....



pcs365_13 said:


> Sorry for the delay in reply.
> 
> There is an other fix for windows desktop search in outlook.
> Just navigate to Outlook Menu
> ...


----------

